# Your least favorite  villager type?



## Koopa K (Aug 27, 2016)

I hate Crankies. Such insensitive jerks!


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2016)

i dont think i have a least favourite personality type

but i guess based off of the villagers that are in each personality type, i guess snooties and crankies are my least favourite.


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 28, 2016)

Crankies aren't even cranky in New Leaf lmao

I don't know, I like most of them equally except for my faves, but I guess if I had to pick, it'd be peppy. They're a little too much for me sometimes.


----------



## Sheando (Aug 28, 2016)

I love Crankies! I don't dislike any type, but I think the Peppies and Jocks get old fastest.


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Aug 28, 2016)

Jocks. All they do is talk about sports and mussels! It's gets annoying real fast. >.>


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, I mean, if I had to choose a least favorite, it would be the normals. Idk why, but they seem a lil boring.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

I dislike snooty villagers the most.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of the jocks. I find them to be kinda rude.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2016)

Peppys/Jocks.  Ugh...


----------



## reririx (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't have a least favourite! If I had to choose maybe jocks because all they talk about is sports and exercise and their muscles -_-


----------



## Nami (Sep 2, 2016)

Jocks

Not a fan of being called "Ladybro" 

but also they have a pretty one track mind.


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

jocks.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 4, 2016)

I somewhat don't like the peppy villagers.


----------



## Malaionus (Sep 4, 2016)

Smugs


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 4, 2016)

tbh i dislike smugs the most. the only one i actually liked was Marshal (why'd you have to move out on me)
jocks aren't that bad (at least for me). i actually have a jock villager in my town (samson) and he's one of my faves.


----------



## Malaionus (Sep 4, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> tbh i dislike smugs the most. the only one i actually liked was Marshal (why'd you have to move out on me)
> jocks aren't that bad (at least for me). i actually have a jock villager in my town (samson) and he's one of my faves.



Mine too, I also really love Goose but he moved out ;-;


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Sep 5, 2016)

Normal. They're just so bland compared to the rest of the cast...


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 6, 2016)

the smug villagers.  

cannot stand the smug villagers.  had one, Olaf, who i drove out as soon as possible (well not really, i just allowed him to move when he asked).  never replaced with another smug and never will...


----------



## N a t (Sep 6, 2016)

Ooh tough. I guess Jocks are my least fave, but I love something about all villager personalities...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

Jocks are my least favorite, but I don't dislike them.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh I love the cranky villagers. I really really dislike uchi. There are some designs of theirs that really appeal to me but after trying several out in my town I just really couldn't take to them. Even when you become best friends with them they still greet you as if you're some annoying things that they want rid of. Really put me off


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

I can't say there's a personality set I dislike, truly speaking. All of them say something hurtful once in a while, either about you when you aren't friends yet or about others. And comparing one to another, also all of them have limited conversations programmed, so eventually you will go though everything and get the "boring" sensation.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 29, 2016)

Jock is definitely my least favourite personality type


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2016)

Peppies because they are too upbeat and annoying for me


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

It's between peppies and jocks for the least favorite type. Crankies and uchis are my favorites though!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 3, 2016)

Crankies, just because they aren't as cranky as they used to be back in AC population growing. They made crankies far too nice and forgiving now, and they greet you so happily. Back in the first game (even in WW) crankies would be rude to your face, tell you mean things and scowl at you for even saying hello. I mean, that's the whole point of being cranky, right? -.- Has anyone paid close attention to Static and Gonzo in particular? They used to wear frowns on their little faces but in new leaf they are smiling....which irks the heck outta me. They ruined crankies if you ask me.....


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 3, 2016)

It depends on which game, since the personalities are a little different in each game. In New Leaf, it's probably the peppies, they are sweet and I love the peppies I have but still probably my least favourite, and then in Wild World, most DEFINITELY jocks, always making weird weight-related comments and being generally rude.


----------



## Celine (Nov 3, 2016)

Jocks are kind of annoying, but it may just be because I've had loads of jock villagers and hearing them say the same thing as each other all the time can get kind of boring.


----------



## naelyn (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't really dislike any of them but they all seem so generic now. Back on GameCube their personalities really came out. Now they are all pretty much the same


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)

naelyn said:


> I don't really dislike any of them but they all seem so generic now. Back on GameCube their personalities really came out. Now they are all pretty much the same



Yeah I recently watched a let's play of Population Growing and it was weird to me how specific a lot of the dialogue was. I really miss it being that way and each villager type being so different from the others.


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Nov 4, 2016)

I hate the jock personalities, but it is very repetive, and a lot of the time they have kinda ugly houses too.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't like snooties!! They're so annoying and I don't like the design of most of them either!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

I think the Crankies and Snooties are really watered down in New Leaf. They're nowhere near as rude as they were in the GameCube version :'c

But I suppose my least favorite personality is probably Jocks. They're kind of annoying ~


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2016)

Jocks. Not a big enough sports person to appreciate all that sports talk.


----------



## Cheren (Nov 14, 2016)

Out of all the personalities, peppy is the one I like the least. I love Peggy though.


----------



## Espionage (Nov 14, 2016)

I didn't like some of the characters from Wild World - they were way to brash for my liking hehe. However some were pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't have a least favourite, I actually like all of the personality types and it's always a must for me to have all of them in town. Although, if I had to pick a least favourite thinking logically it might be the normals or the lazies. I can relate a terrible amount to lazy villagers, but i've gone through so many that I know their dialogue off the back of my hand. So much that I don't really bother interacting with the majority of them for the most part since I can already predict what they might say. With normals, they're absolute sweethearts and a pleasure to talk to but their dialogue isn't the most interesting of them all. I still like them though.


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

My least favorite villagers are snooty. They are never nice to me. D:


----------



## nicholledgo (Nov 16, 2016)

I never liked the jocks..


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 16, 2016)

Jocks by far are the worst personality type.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 17, 2016)

Uchis really annoy me o no


----------

